# Be Safe All



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Just heard that the Super Typhoon heading straight for us has been confirmed as the largest storm on earth in the year of 2013 so far according to CNN.

Get food supplies in now and brace yourselves people.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BBC News - 'Super' typhoon heads for Philippines hang on in there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is 'Yolanda' the world's strongest typhoon this year?

We are right along the path of the eye of this storm. So far we have been lucky because we have pretty good drainage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Have all my rechargables...recharged and buckets filled with water, still need to get gas for the generator. My next worry is the Monkey "Hero"... he's very destructive inside and outside the house so, I need to find a spot for him, wife mentioned the lower inside house area and clear out anything he can grab.


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

*The Biggest*



Maybe the strongest in recorded history according the Weather Channel.


----------

